# Captain Mel Spring Slam Cup Charity Tournament



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Just ran into this. Not sure why Sam did not post here. 

Captain Mel Spring Slam Cup Charity Tournament

And FWC redfish fin clip contest

“NO KILL”

contact: (ApollobeachSAM 813.404.6742 or [email protected] or

Captain Mike Davis 941.702.0110

What:

* One day Captain Mel Tournament with proceeds to benefit the Humane Society and the Make a Wish Foundation.

When: Saturday April 21 2007

* 6am Check in for tournament people and weigh in to be held at noon.
* BBQ and POT luck gathering 1pm.(earlier to mingle or if you need to cook something)

Where:

* Fort Desoto 3500 Pinellas Bayway S.,
Tierra Verde, FL 33715
Park Office- 727.582.2267
Campground Office- 727.582.2267
* MAP

Tournament details:

* Arties or Live bait
* Photo release tournament (your choice if you want to legally keep your catch) with 3 categories. 

o Total combine inches of 3 fish (qualifying species Snook, Red fish, Trout or Tarpon)
+ Trophy and fishing prizes from sponsors for 1st 2nd 3rd
o Total combine inches of a Slam (Reds, Snooks, trout + bonus Tarpon)(must have 1st 3 fish before Tarpon can count)
+ Trophy and fishing prizes from sponsors for 1st 2nd 3rd
o Most number of fin clips (redfish) Trophy and fishing prizes from sponsors for 1st 
+ Finclips will help benefit the FWC and Billy (Rampdog) will be in charge of this category.

Entry fee: Per individual $20.00 all proceeds to benefit charity. We are working on grab bags of lures for each person that enters.



F.A.Q and Rules

Who’s running it?

-Sam (Apollobeachsam) and Mike (Finsandscales) with help from many volunteers from this forum.

Who can enter?

-Anyone that want to help a good cause and have fun fishing. Waders, yakers, small boats and big boats.

What if I don’t have a digital camera?

- You must have a digital camera or fish with someone that has one. You will be given a number that must appear on the picture with ruler for your fish to qualify.

Please let me know if you are planning on entering the tournament so we can tell our sponsors how many goodies to send us.

The prizes will be a "choice" for the winners 1st choice 2nd etc.

1st place Slam... 1st choice of prize Along with big Gold cup trophy!
1st Most inches 3 fish 2nd choice Trophy
1st redfish clips 3rd choice Trophy

2nd place Slam 4th + Plaque
2nd place inches 5th + Plaque

3rd place Slam 6th + Plaque
3rd place Inches 7th + Plaque


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like a hoot, but I'll be in Flamingo that weekend.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

me an dave will be there!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Tom I was gonna post it all over the forums but it got too popular too fast. I didn't want it to grow into an uncontrollable beast. 

Everyone is welcome to join the fun. Hope to see some of you guys there. 


If this one goes well the fall one is gonna be a bigger bash!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

All pictures on a ruler and no fish need to be be in the livewell right


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> All pictures on a ruler and no fish need to be be in the livewell right


Correct.. we'll give you a chip to put next to the fish at the captain's meeting/registration 6am Sat.


----------

